# Cool Mount Time!



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Just thought I would post some Cool Mounts from the Ranch.
Most shot with a cheap point and shoot camera so not the best quality.

Post some Pic's!
No Haters Please.--Lets have a good thread.:cheers:

:texasflag

swamp and crew say Happy Thanksgiving to all! and Happy Hunting! Be safe out there!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Sorry, Im too embarrassed to even try and post my very few mounts with that setup!

in fact, I think I may go home take them off the wall and take up needle point or something! lol

Very awesome!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Is that a 2 horn moose in the second pic?

WTH is that?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

WOW!!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

holy cheet! those are some awesome mounts! can i come drink beer and stare for a while? i promise to molest the lion balls.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Thats an Irish Elk replica horns from the peat moss boggs in Ireland petrified for 1 trillion years--Our now days blood line for Elk--Red Stags--Sika etc............interesting to say the least.

Post ur mounts--I didn't shoot any of these and I too just stand and look every trip up there.

Here are some of my modest mounts JJ (Sika) Keith (fallow) I have taken (12pt WT and Audad).

Not near as spectacular but we R proud of them!:cheers:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm very proud of this one. Not only is it my biggest hog, but I shot it with my 50lb. Martin Mamba recurve. (Looks much better in person)


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

*Second Pic*

That second pic looks like a Joe Camel and an antelope had a baby.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

4th pic down, First buck to left is a freaking HOSS! Part pitbull? lol.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Extremely rare Tiger mount! That is flat out awesome!!!!! The lion is one of the better ones I have ever seen!!! (minus the sack support... haha) I would like to sit down and hear some stories from the owner!

I am taking a trip to tour a couple of high profile trophy rooms this winter and next spring, so I will try to post up some shots of what I am greeted with.


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Is that a 2 horn moose in the second pic?
> 
> WTH is that?


Saiga antelope I think


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> I would like to sit down and hear some stories from the owner!
> 
> I am taking a trip to tour a couple of high profile trophy rooms this winter and next spring, so I will try to post up some shots of what I am greeted with.


And my Dad would love to tell you every one of the stories. He shot most everything there.

His Trophy Rooms were the Cover of "Trophy Rooms around the World" vol. 12--has a wright up in it--You can look it up--great Book.

That is a Saiga--and I call him Joe Camel!! Ha!

Now lets see some more mounts guy's.................:ac550:


----------



## stickem (Oct 30, 2009)

my best to date 10 pt white tail and a 8 pt sika w/ 2 small stickers on his right side


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

None are mine, but here are a couple of awesome ones...



















I consider my pheasant to be pretty neat though... the mount is about 4 feet tall and 3.5 feet wide. The rest of mine are just regular single ducks and bucks. I do have a multi-bird hanging strap of mallards at the taxidermist right now though.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Some great looking animals, birds, love the group of mallards, I would like to post a few but my puters about to crash, would take Awhile. Love the group of mallards, I lost all my mounts in a house fire n 1980, 17 banded ducks n geese a cpl of cats, my P&Y buck along with all my horns (40-50). Nice pics all....WW


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Here are some of mine! Just moved into the new house in Katy and got my trophy room /office set up! I'm pretty proud of it I must say!


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Here one I did myself, from the shooting to the mount


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

awesome stuff guys, really unbelievable big cat mounts. 

I have a good number of shoulder mounts, but nothing impressive like that. I will try and take some new pics and post up.


----------



## ProppedRite (May 3, 2010)

This is the only shoulder mount I have so far. Hope to add more in the future. This was the first deer I've ever shot last year.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Buncha good lookin mounts!!



Chunky said:


> awesome stuff guys, really unbelievable big cat mounts.
> 
> I have a good number of shoulder mounts, but nothing impressive like that. I will try and take some new pics and post up.


Did you ever get your big lizard back?


----------



## wardo71 (Jun 23, 2005)

Is your dad a midde Eastern sheik? I could sell my house and not be able to pay that taxidermy bill!!!!

They are awesome, though....


----------



## TeamFaith (Jun 14, 2006)

*Here are some of ours..*

Some from McMullen county, LaSalle, Hardeman, Val Verde, and some other typical hill country Bucks.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Very cool. The tiger is awesome. My wife is going for a lion and leopard next September in Tanzania.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

here is a cool Leopard mount!

and a few more.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Those black impala are cool.


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's mine.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

I feel sorry for the deer in the second pic since he has to share the wall with a Dr. Suess animal...

Cool topic and congrats to you all, some very nice trophies on your walls!


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Shaky said:


> Sorry, Im too embarrassed to even try and post my very few mounts with that setup!
> 
> in fact, I think I may go home take them off the wall and take up needle point or something! lol
> 
> Very awesome!


You and me both. Haha. Here's a few in our livingroom, already for Christmas.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Are any of these repro? Like some of the larger sports store having same sets in several stores. I've had several ranches that raise deer and would cut the antlers off (or shed) and after mounting with different hides would post them for buyers to chose the off spring or pay for harvesting prior to the hunt?? strange world out there


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

I've been to that same museum...unbelievable...Thanks Robby !!!!


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

That mammoth mount, as well as the extinct elk, is so cool. Maybe a sabre tooth lion next?


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

heres some more


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

very nice


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

My game room....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I can.....


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Another.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I can.....


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

One more.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I can.....


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Very cool pics thanks for sharing...

The law said I am not allowed to mount any more animals


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Brete said:


> My game room....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I can.....


Nice. Too bad about that stain on your pool table. jk


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

garrettryan said:


> The law said I am not allowed to mount any more animals


Now Garrett....................................what does that really mean?


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Incredible pics of mounts and man caves! I am more of a duck hunter and this thread seems to be geared towards deer and other more exotic things, but I just got a piece done that I think is pretty cool. I posted about it a few weeks ago, but here are the pics again:




N


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

MilosMaster said:


> Incredible pics of mounts and man caves! I am more of a duck hunter and this thread seems to be geared towards deer and other more exotic things, but I just got a piece done that I think is pretty cool. I posted about it a few weeks ago, but here are the pics again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool mount.

Sent from somewhere in Texas.


----------



## GreyGoose (Jul 26, 2008)

here are a few taken in my house


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

My Impala


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

I get lonely too... ha!



Swampus said:


> Now Garrett....................................what does that really mean?


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Here are some of mine.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Tommy2000 said:


> Nice. Too bad about that stain on your pool table. jk


Yeah I noticed that too!! LOL


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

This is the only picture I've got , but you sir have the goods.


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

Swampus said:


> here is a cool Leopard mount!
> 
> and a few more.


That leopard mount is probably my favorite in the lodge. It is awesome. Each time I've been to the ranch It just grabs my attention every time. If you guys ever get a chance to go with Robbie, you should. And to sit and talk with his dad and listen to the stories is a treat itself. Awesome place, can't wait to get back up there and get that big red sheep.

Sent from somewhere in Texas.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Couple of mounts from the casa.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Da*m...all those African mounts makes me want to rethink a trip there.


----------

